# Day 12 OMG BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi FF's,

This website is the best thing I have done since the beginning of this LONG journey.  It's so good to read about other people who are going through the same as you.

Here's a little background info:

I'm 33 and been married 5 years in exactly 1 weeks time to my wonderful hubby, got pregnant naturally 3 years ago which sadly ended in mc at 6 weeks then when I would have been 12 weeks hosp. discovered it was ectopic (nightmare, the details are in my IVF diary info!)
This is my 5th 2WW (i'm afraid) 3rd full cycle and i've done 2 frozen cycles all with GOD DAMN  's.
Got to preg test on two cycles, others the old   reared her ugly head!!
Did really well with embies first time (13 eggs resulted in 9 embies) 2 put back, 5 frozen and other 2 weren't any good.
2nd time 7 eggs resulted in 5 embies, 2 put back and 2 frozen (they're still in freezer!) 1 no good
This time really gutted, only 3 eggs and 2 fertilized (we had ICSI this time), so they're now on board!! (i've named them Ruby and Ralph HA!)

I had EC on Wed and ET on Thurs - couldn't believe it, centre said it was coz there was only 2 and my 'incubator' was better than theirs!!  
I'm quite worried though coz there doesn't really seem to be anyone else who's had them put back so soon!! Anyone??
Obviously too early for any symptoms although (o)(o)s a bit tender (more when I 'trot' down the stairs!  )
Sorry I know i'm rambling a bit!
I did go to my friend for hypnosis yesterday though (for a bit of  ) and I have to say it really helped, so I can recommend it!

Dread everytime I go to the loo, i'm so scared to wipe and also scared to poo (sorry, but is anyone else like that??)

Anyway lots of  ,    ,    and pleanty of    to you all.

By the way How do I add things to my 'summary' (about me) can anyone help?

A xx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

What a journey you have had  and I totally agree this website is fabulous , it is so fabulous to here and talk to people in the same situation, as much as I love my husband and we talk sooo much about IVF it is nice to talk with ladies who are expereincing the same odd feelings, like I feel sick could I be pregnant or I had a twinge could that be a baby growing !!!The reality of all of it is at such an early stage most women who conceive naturally would have no symptoms at such an early stage. 

The pregnancy test is Thursday- how scary, god knows if I will sleep on Wednesday evening!! I only had one fertilised egg put back and had ICSI, the other one did not make it but I know several friends who have had the same and now have beautiful children. Like you, my husband and I have been married for 5 years , on Friday just gone, we tried for 2 years then started realising something wasn't working when no children appeared , we then went to doctors and instead of the baby thing my husband discovered he had cancer of the kidney, so all thoughts of babies was put on hold until earlier this year when we were referred to the clinic and the rest is now history.

Good luck with everything and hope no will appear this time!!

Cx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Cheryl, thanks for the reply, not sure if i'm doing this right as I know it'll come up on my page, but this is how everyone seems to do it!  It's so nice getting replies from people, I know it sounds pathetic, but I log on and hope i've got some mail or replies!! 

I hope you don't mind me asking, but is your DH ok now??  Just tell me to mind my own business if i'm being too nosey...

I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for everyone on these pages, it's such a stressful time, i've read everyones entries on this first page and a few on the other pages too.  (looking for BFP's to keep me sane!)

I've decided i'm going to go out and buy some pineapple juice and brazil nuts today, know it might be a bit late, but it's worth a try HA! 

Anyway I'll keep watching your diary, loads of   and   , and here's to a  !  By the way have you had any symptoms yet?? (sorry you may have said that in your diary - I can't remember!)

A xx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for asking, my husband is fine now-1 kidney less though!!! I have had symptons such as headaches, nausea and tiredness but have been warned that the pesseries give you the same symptons as pregnancy, are you doing them aswell- if you are aren't they the final straw, just when you think all the medications are over they give you small rockets!!How delightful!!

When you said the   reared it's head was it quite early on in the 2ww?

On a positive note my sister in law did IVF 3 times with only one fertilised egg  each time and now has 3 beautiful girls. Each time she was convinced she wasn't pregnant and felt no symptons at all.

Let's hope the pineapple juice and nuts do work- it's worth trying anything. There are so many things that you read and here, it is a little bit hard to know what is right and wrong, but worth a go, someone recommended accupuncture at the beginning of the treatment and have being doing it once or twice a week. 

Are you carrying on as normal during your 2ww? I have taken 2 weeks off work purely so I would have no stress at all and besides which I could watch the Olympics, which has kept me sane!!Heaven knows what I will do till Thursday.

Have a fab Sunday and enjoy your pineapple juice!!

Cx   -this little man made me laugh he looks as if he's on fire!!


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi again,

So pleased to hear about your DH, who needs that old Kidney eh?? HA  .

I've felt a little strange today, got some mild aches in tummy (by the way what the heck does AF stand for??) , been a bit light headed and felt a bit sickly, but it may be something to do with the fact i've not eaten much today!  Also had a bit of sharp pain on left hand side, which is a little worrying as that's where my only tube is, but i'm trying not to think about it (plus it's far too early for that i'm sure)
Yeah i'm having the pessaries too, told to use them in 'front door' (TMI!!) before I go to bed, so not too bad, i've had to use them each time.  I know they're not exactly pleasant....
When i've got my period it's usually been between day 8/9 and the end, i'm not really sure what i'd rather happen, if it's going to be Neg I think maybe getting your period is better, saying that I'd prob do the test anyway..

I'm back at work on Tuesday , been off for a while, I work in a local college, so no students back til 1st Sep, so got a week of paperwork to do!, I am taking it pretty easy though, DH has been great running round after me (Bless!)

OMG I wish someone had told me how addictive Brazil nuts are, bought some today and thought i'd have a handful - ate nearly the whole packet (V. small packet I must say!), i've never really been into eating nuts, but I could get used to these...  Love any kind of fruit juice, so drinking the pineapple juice can only be good eh?

That's great about your sister-in-law, my sister had to have IVF too, it worked first time for her, my neice is absolutely beautiful, I totally dote on her...she was 4 last week.

You should try the hypnosis, it's not like you see on the TV, I heard and remember everything she was saying, it just really chilled me out, when I start feeling a little negative I close my eyes and think about what she was saying, and I open them feeling soooo much better, but you should stick with the accupuncture if you enjoy it too, I tried it but wasn't that impressed with the therapist, she made me feel guilty when I told her I couldn't afford the tablets she was trying to sell me ASWELL as the accupuncture and the £3500 it cost for our last cycle of IVF, so didn't go back...

Anyway i'll go for now, got a touch of indigestion (must be the nuts..).

Take care and    &   (I love this one!)

A xx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi again, 

Well it's day 4 and I feel absoulutely exhausted today  , I'm really hoping it's R&R taking it out of me, but seem to remember being really tired during the 2WW in my past cycles.  I've also had an achey tummy again (will someone please tell me what AF stands for!! I know what it 'means', but just wondered where the initials come from... ), I'm just really    it's going to work this time.  I haven't been feeling so positive today  , trying to, but I can't get those other cycles out of my head - God when will it be my turn...?

Back to work tomorrow and i'm really dreading it, I just want to be a lady of leisure and a 'mummy' one at that...

Anyway I think i'm going to go for a little sleep.   to anyone and everyone with  's today and lots of    to anyone with  's and of course i'm    for anyone who's still to do the dreaded test.

Take care FF's 

A xx


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I can't believe my pregnancy test is on Thursday, strangely the 2 weeks have gone by quickly. I am feeling very emotional today and have had a bad back -are they a sign        

My husband is off out tonight so am looking forward to a night of chocolate and water- I have never been a big drinker but would love a bottle right now!!!      Am loving these little icons

Try to remain positive     and whatever you do don't watch any sad movies which was my big mistake last week- 3 hours into the Horse Whisperer and I was a wreck    

Speak soon,

Cx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi again girls, (Day 5)

Not much to report except achey tummy for most of the day today, but everyone seems to have that, so not too stressed about it, but I do seem to be getting some little signs of thrush from the pessaries!!  has anyone else had this and if so what did you have to do??  Feel like i'm always on the phone to the centre....    Also (o)(o)s killin, must remember not to run down the stairs!! HA! 

I'm getting really desperate, (I know everyone is), but really trying hard to 'flick' those little negative bugs that keep flying round my head away.  Back to work today, so admittedly it did make the day go a little faster, but just can't wait til next Wed (3rd).

By the way I FINALLY know what A/F stands for (AUNT FLO!!) Thanks Tania.....and none of us want to see that old B*@ch for a good nine or more months, not in the 2WW section anyway!!

Anyway   to everyone and lots and lots of     &    

Take care 
A xx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry still day 5, but can anyone tell me how I put my name on the test date page?? Tried, but it obviously didn't work and i've tried e-mailling Lizzy, but no reply....

Thanks A xx


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Great to read your posts!! I'm only on day 1! Had ET yesterday, 2 little blasties put back. My test date is 6th Sep.

So cherylfearfield you're testing tomorrow?? OMG!!!! I'll be checking up on you 

And prinny you still have a week to go if I'm reading this right? 

Have no idea how I'm gonna feel when I'm at your stages. I only took yesterday off, back at work today as I have a desk job and I'd rather be busy (I'm not good at being at home even when I'm feeling sick - I go stir crazy!) so today I'm thinking these trousers are too tight - can't be good (absolutely everything I own is too tight!) Must sit correctly or it'll be dangerous. 

Strangest feeling is that I know I have two babies inside me, our own little gorgeous babies, that we could meet in 9 months time. But I don't know if they (or even one) are gonna make it yet. It's awful, but lovely and exciting. Strangest thing ever. Just have to keep praying.

Good luck to both of yous....keep in touch! x


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi girls,

feeling a little down today , seem to be getting more and more symptoms of A/F showing her ugly face.... still got aches and pains in tummy and back??!, feeling a little more bad tempered (I always get like this when i'm due on!) and haven't really heard of this as being the norm in 2WW (I know it's all hormonal, but more related to A/F I think!), I was really positive until today, but being in my *5th* 2WW I can't help but think it's going to just be another !!! 

It's our 5th Anniversary on Sat and DH has decided to take me for TWO really nice meals out, tomorrow and Saturday, probably because he knows I can't eat my steak medium, so will probably choose something else!! (cheaper..) Just Kidding...

Anyway, I just wish I could find it in me to think a little more positively, was suposed to be having more hypnosis today, but she cancelled, could have really done with it for .

Hope there's been a few more 's and  to everyone. 

A xxx


----------



## chick (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello to all you girls on your'e 2WW and I hope that you are all ok.  Hope you don't mind me posting on here as I am not on my 2WW any longer but felt I had to say something.
Prinny  Hi, please keep you're chin up all of the signs that you are having I had and I was really lucky and had a  I know how hard it is on the 2WW, I found that the first week was fine it went quite quickly but the second week was awful and I had convinced myself absolutely that it hadn't worked because I was having soooo many period pains, acky legs and backache and felt as if I was going to come on for a week, I even went out and bought some tampax because I was convinced that I was going to come on!!So please don't read anything into it (Although even as I type those words I know you can do nothing but read into every little twinge!)

So chin up lot's of sticky vibes to you   

and    to everyone else
Chickx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Chick, it really does help when people tell you that they had the same aches and pains etc as you, and got a  , although I have to say I am really worried about the moodiness.... just because I always get it the week before I get my period, plus I don't really feel any different to how I've felt the last 4 times.... it's so depressing, we have one more NHS go after this one, and if this or the next one don't work, I think that's it for me..... you can only take so many heartaches, emotionally I'm exhausted.  I have been very teary   for the past couple of days too and I assume it's just the hormones, but my hair seems to get greasy really quickly (YUCK!).  I was reading one of the diaries earlier and she got a   today or yest. and I couldn't stop crying....i've just read through this one i'm writing right now and I'm a snivelling mess again....OMG i'm just a wreck.. I just wish Wednesday was here, at this rate i'll be testing Mon or Tue if A/F hasn't arrived.

Anyway thanks again Hun it's really appreciated.

A xx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi FF's,

well, it's day 8 of my 2WW and just as I was getting ready for work a huge nose bleed starts!!  Please HELP! Has anyone else had this? could it be a good sign or bad??  I never get nose bleeds, I really feel strange now and a little unwell, but not sure if it's the shock of the nose bleed.   

God I seem to have liquid coming from every crevice!!  Tears - can't stop crying, horrible stuff from pessaries (sorry TMI) now flippin blood from my nose.... Thank God it's not from somewhere else..... Please let it be ok I'm soooo desperate for this    

Anyway i'll log back on later, need to pull myself together for work...

Thanks 
A xx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi again, 

it's still day 8, feel so stupid after my wobbler yesterday (I was an emotional wreck! ) If anyone asked me today i'd swear I was pg, can't stand up for very long - feel really light headed, cry at the drop of a hat although I am still having tummy pains, but more stabbing today than an ache, and on one side more than the other (luckily the side with no tube), just don't know what to think - god this is such a rollercoaster and a head messer......  .

DH taking me out for the first of two lovely meals tonight.  Trying to keep  , but not getting my hopes up, i've been here too many times and had my heart broken... .

                                        that I get a   on Wednesday - it can't come quick enough...

Thanks for reading

Take care 
A xx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm really sorry, this is my 3rd entry in one day!!

Trying not to get my hopes up, but at this moment if I am not pg I will eat my hat...  I know it's far too early for signs, but I swear to God, I was gagging at so many smells in the restaurant tonight, what with that, the Nose Bleed (which I read on the net can be a sign of early pg!!), sore (o)(o)s - is it me or do I give myself bigger nips than everyone else?? HA!, tummy pains and back ache, dizziness, crying at the drop of a hat, being starving before I go to the restaurant then not even being able to manage a pud (not like me at all!!) and feeling nauseous, oh yeah and the constant burping..... 

Am I being pathetic and totally reading too much into all of this?? Am I just heading for a fall and yet another heartbreak.....? Please, please, please, Ruby and Ralph, hang on in there  , We want you sooo desperately.

It's only day 8 post ET so I know it's far too early to test, i'm going MAD!  

Please, please, please let this be our turn      to God and all my angels in heaven for a little   and some  

Sorry, but can't rant at DH like this, he's a very pessimistic person and won't believe anything until he sees it with his own eyes......

Thanks for reading AGAIN....

Take care 
A xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## millie31 (Mar 27, 2008)

Prinny - i feel the same as you!!! I'm due to test on Mon (2weeks after EC) and I'm scared s***less! 
My (.)(.) are killing me too (but they always so get a bit sore when AF is due) Other than that i feel knackered, light headed, achy legs and a tiny bit sicky. but i keep saying that this could all be systoms of nerves! 
I have taken aspirin and Prednisolne thus time so i am sooooo hoping and      that they make all the difference. 

less then 48hrs to go. Please    for me and wish me luck. !!! 

Good luck to you on Wednesday!!  

Millie x


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

to me & DH!!!

Hi Millie ( and all FF's),

It's awful isn't it, I woke up this morning and felt different again, you'd think i'd be used to it, being my 5th 2WW, but it just never gets any easier...today my (o)(o)s aren't as sore (which of course made me think it can't have worked then.....), and the aches and pains have eased a little, i'm getting more tired every day though, in fact i'm about to go for a sleep once i've had my fix of FF's   I'm also still getting dizzy spells and generally feeling light headed..  I still feel a little nausious, but mainly after i've eaten, and when I do eat, I can't stop burping... DH always said I was a windbag!!  .  
  for Monday Millie, I hope you get that wonderful   you've been dreaming of.  I'll be keeping an eye on your diary to see how you get on - not sure i've read yours yet, but if not i'll be reading in a few mins...

I had some more hypnosis today, it was great again, I was a bit embarrassed though - I actually cried during it today!!   they weren't tears of sadness, just wierd emotional stuff..... It was when she said to picture myself in a few months time at my computer updating you guys on how my pregnancy was going....just couldn't stop the tears.. , thank goodness it was my friend, think it would have been worse if it was a total stranger...

Anyway, not much more to tell today, just still keeping fingers crossed and    that R&R are still holding on...... 

Take care and   to everyone testing soon and   to anyone with  's.

A xx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just got in from my second lovely meal out in 2 nights.  Feeling really negative at the moment, could I ask the ladies who have had   s and suffered from A/F pains, did it just feel like pains that you get every month??  I've gone from convincing myself I am pg to convincing myself it hasn't worked..... .

I've had twinges in my tummy and back on and off over the past few days, but today they feel like a dull ache in my lower tummy, the ones over the past few days I was calling A/F type pains until today, then I remembered what A/F pains are really like, sadly it's like what i've got today....... i'm sooo scared it's A/F on her way, I know i'll be devastated. 

Also has anyone needed to go the the loo for a poo more often and got a  ?  I know I did when I had my ectopic, but obviously that's not a good sign.  

Please, please, please, R&R hold on, i'm so scared of loosing you.    

Sorry to sound so down, i'm just convinced it's all over AGAIN.....

A xxx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

well it's day 10 and once again Wednesday can't come quick enough!!  I actualy feel a little numb today, don't know what to think  ,  A/F pains have eased a little, had a few niggles here and there, quite a lot of stabbing pains during the night, but I think it's because I needed the loo (for a poo TMI sorry!!, but it was quite painful to have one - not sure if this means anything?? Anyone else had this?)

My (o)(o)s aren't as sore today, so again don't know what to make of this, not got a good feeling though...still feel a little sickly on and off, but decided it's probably just the worry of Wednesday's result.

Millie, if you read this, how are you doing??  Did you test early or are you being really good and leaving it until tomorrow??     that everything is ok for you..  I can't believe that I haven't tested early, some advice if you don't want to - just don't have any tests in the house.... i'm going to buy some tomorrow, but only because I won't have a chance on Tuesday! 

Well i'll let you know if there's anything more to tell, may leave it til Wed now if there's no more news, but will be logging on still to see how you are all getting on.....   and i'm   for loads more  's.

Take care 
A xx


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi 
Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and you are amazing for getting this far AGAIN and continuing to be brave........I am on my 2nd day of 2ww first go of ICSI /IVF and I really dont know how you have done this 4 times. I havent worked out how you put the BFP sign in the message-can anyone help me  Loads of Love and luck to you  
Chedza


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hiya

Prinny you poor thing, you've had a horrible time of it. Soooo many people on here say they had very normal AF pains when they were BFP, so that is nothing to worry about. But it must be so hard having had so many treatments. Don't know how you've done it, this is my first and I can't imagine what it must be like to do it again and again. Try and stay calm - imagine how R&R are feeling if you're all stressed hehe - what a lovely thought!!  

Chedza good luck with your 2WW - I'm only a few days ahead of you. Glad I'm back at work after the weekend cos my working week goes so fast and then Friday night I can get ready!!
(BFP sign is there when you click [more] at the end of all the smileys!!)

Good luck girlies xx


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Sleepy T and Prinny
Sorry if crashed your thread. Just had conversation with my Mum that made me feel even worse - something like "pull yourself together and stop being so negative " normally she has been brilliant about all this IVF but she said it was hard hearing me be upset- she was telling me about my brother going on holiday/sister etc and felt like I was in this no man's land of waiting and not being able to move forward with my life etc .........Cant help getting upset really ........it is such a matter of life and death - literally- need to get a life think in this 2ww - driving me bonkers and only on day 2 !!!
Chedza


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean - people are talking about all sorts of things coming up and I'm like _if it's after Saturday I can't think about it I'm afraid!!_ haha!
Girls at work seem to be hell bent on a big drink up in a few weeks. I have a trip to Paris with work - dunno about that now. A hen weekend and two weddings. All in Sep and Oct and I'm thinking how different these things will all be depending on the result on Saturday. It's like Sliding Doors!
But try not to be upset or anxious. My way of thinking is I'm going about my day-to-day exactly as I would. It enters my head and I smile, think of them in there and carry on. Cos what else can we do? Try not to let it take over everything and enjoy the fact you're PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)

It is very hard for mums because they didn't have this problem (that's a generalisation but I'm going with it as IVF hasn't been around that long) and they feel for us so much that we have to do this and feel helpless. I know mine does.

Helping each other thru on this does help me I find. Weird isn't it? I worry myself until I read someone's post and think _nooo musn't worry girls!_

Prinny how u doing?....


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

SleepyT
When did you go back to work after your ET??Thinking of going sooner rather than later before I go    
Chedza


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

I went back the next day. ET was Tuesday, literally got back into bed when I got home and read/watched films etc. But went in Weds. My job is at a desk so not physically demanding and I'm better off being busy, always been that way.
But it's personal choice. I hope I didn't go back too soon, but I would have gone doo-lally at home as it had just been a bank holiday weekend and my EC was just before that. So it was long enough at home for me.

I had been reading quote a few posts on here regarding how long to take off and the general feeling was, a day or two is enough (unless your an aerobics instructor or summet!!)

How u feeling today - physically?


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all that, not feeling much better today i'm afraid , A/F pains have returned, I feel awful saying it, but i'm just sick of it all now.....I feel sick everytime I eat something, but think it's the nerves.  Think i'm gonna do HPT in the morning, I just feel down all the time, and think I need to get it over with and know now.  Poor DH is walking on egg shells, doesn't really know what to say to me, he can obviously tell i'm fed up.

I think because i've been through it so many times I just can't ever imagine getting a  .  Sorry to be so negative, especially when you girls are on your first treatment - everyone else I know who's been through this, it's worked for, my sister - first time, one of my best friends - first time, and a couple of others who didn't do that many times, so it does work, and obviously you can see all the wonderful  's on this web site.

Well I feel exhausted, so going to sign off now.

Take care and i'm still     for us all....

A xx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi FF's 
As you may be able to tell i'm a little excited!!!!  I can't believe it, tested this morning and straight away two lovely pink lines showed, it's actually quite a strong line considering i'm only on day 12 and had ET the day after EC.......

I know we can't get too excited yet and i'm sooooo worried things can still go wrong, Please please God let this be our turn...., I guess we'll know a little more after the blood test tomorrow     .  Still got A/F type pains, but I know lots of people with  's have these, so don't give up you ladies who are still waiting....

I hope my negativity didn't upset R&R too much (you know we love you soooooooo much already - please just hang on in there )

Anyway, i'll be back on later this evening, to see if there's any more good news.     to everyone and here's lots of        

A xx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi again, 

sorry, I know it's only been a matter of mins since I last posted, but  ,  does anyone who's had a   have quite sharp pains if they have wind or need the loo (for both!!), I'm finding that these A/F type pains are worse at this time, should I be worried??  I am a little constipated and I do find that it's worse when I get up through the night.  Also my (o)(o)s aren't as tender as they were - anyone else had this too?  

I know i'm paranoid   SORRY!!

A xx


----------



## Cammie (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG Prinny how wonderful   
Sorry I can't answer you question but just wanted to say Congratulations!!

C x


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Prinny

Just wanted to say congratulations. 

I also had a 2 day transfer and am due to test a week today. I have been feeling a lot like you have,  and it gives me hope that you have had a  

The pains i would think are quiet normal, your body has a lot of adjusting to do. Please just try and relax and enjoy your BFP, you must be over the moon.

I had a bad pain day yesterday but today I feel quite different, not much pain I just feel strange. Roll on Next Tuesday for me.

Thinking of you and wishing you a happy 8 months. 

Sarahxxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Congratulations on your BFP Prinny - that is excellent news.  Sorry can't help you about the pains you are having, I never experienced those as my last BFP was on a frozen cycle and the drugs are different with different side effects.  Try not to worry.

Liz


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

CONGRATULATONS!!!!!
Fantastic news Prinny I'm so over the moon for you!!!
Again, no help with pains but shouldn't worry about it. You have a big fat line for your BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!

Brilliant, brilliant....lots of luck with blood test 
Keep us posted (sure you will!! hehe) 
xxxxx


----------



## millie31 (Mar 27, 2008)

Prinny        
YEAHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Re the pains yes i still have them now! Constantly feel like I am going to come on!! Wind /constipation! Oh yesss i have it all!!! Sick - yes but i know that prob nerves! 

I am back tomorrow for my 2nd HCG!!! 

Lets hope for a good one from you and a double for me!!!!! 

Millie


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi again ladies, 

Just to let you know I had my blood test at the clinic today and it was  ......   so relieved, HCG was 218 so i'm thinking that's looking good??!  Got my scan a few days early as 1 - i'm really worried about another ectopic and 2 - DH is on a 2 week course the week we should be going, so it's 2 weeks on Fri, i'll only be just over 6w, but so long as they can tell me it's in the right place i'll be happy with that, then I can go back the following week if they need me to with someone else (MUM will be the first to offer no doubt!!).  Thanks to all of you who have sent me good wishes, i'm just hoping and   that everything is ok and my little miracle/s stick.....

I'll be back on soon no doubt.

 to everyone and i'm hoping for loads more   s,    to anyone with   s but NEVER give up hope.

Take care 
A xx


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

pRINNY
WOW - really pleased for you    
Struggling myself - dont know how you have managed these 2ww - bonkers or what  I am feeling really low and cant stop thinking that it hasnt worked - Please dont tell me to be positive - I cant muster this up - really really trying !!!
Any advice 
Chedza


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Hun,

I promise I won't tell you to be positive, because it's easier said than done and it's almost as patronising as someone telling you 'it'll be your turn soon' when actually you want to scream in their face 'it was my turn a long [email protected]*_IN time ago!!!!  '  The whole 2WW is an absolute nightmare - I know this was my 5th one......... and i'm sorry to say they don't get any easier (lets hope you don't have to think about that!!)

Try to keep busy, I found the days went much faster once I had returned to work, I honestly believe this 2WW must be worse than Chinese torture...... it seriously sends you  .

Anyway good luck Hun    

Take care 
A xx


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi prinny hunni I've just been reading another thread and discovered you had ET day after EC. I think have spoken to you about sharp pains and back ache but didn't know you had the same transfer time as me as I had ET day after EC. I am due to test on Monday and haven't come across anyone else who has had this xxxxx congrats again on BFP


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Skemmy, in my first cycle I had three icsi'ed eggs put back about 6 hours after they took them out!!!  No fertilitsation, no cleaving nothing.  Have a wonderful 8 yr old son to show for it though.  best wishes xxx


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Chloe, though not to be for me as my AF arrived about 2 hours ago. I'm suprisingly ok about it just pleased I got this far, and it's better than waiting on tender hooks til Monday 

Take care all

Skemmy xxxx


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Skemmy 
Sorry about AF arriving   . Just wanted to say that respect your strength and hoping that if the witch arrives for me I will be able to handle it with as much grace as you. I do believe that somewhere in all this at least the waiting is over and the triumph is that you have completed IVF/ICSI . Well ........that is how I am gonna try and see it anyway TRY !!!The women I have told at work said that they would not be able to do this so just reckon we are all tough cookies for getting this far in this journey . Thinking of you 
Chedza


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Skemmy, so sorry to hear about   arriving  , life is sooooo cruel, i'm still worrying about the aches and pains!! (Please stick R&R)  

Chedza - good luck for tomorrow!      

Take care 
A xx


----------

